# Keel rollers



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

So my next project is getting this boat to load easier. It is a tilt trailer but I launch at improved ramps. The trailer needs guide posts that I am making. The boat has slipped off the front keel roller and has scratched the botton twice. Does anyone think that a 8" keel roller will work alright in place of the current one. 
Current one








Proposed roller


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Or add small guide bunks forward to keep the hull centered. :-?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Put bunks under it as well and creat a pocket for the boat to cradle in.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice I'll install some boards.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

get a metal blade for ur skill saw and cut off the xcess on the rear roller--mark a line on it using the frame for the guide---looks better


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> cut off the xcess on the rear roller


You don't want to do that. There will be no cross support to hold the gap and it may allow the gap to widen and then come out from behind the bolt and fall off.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dis agree----there is no weight on the roller it is simply used as a guide.....large fender washers will alleviate any concern

the weight needed to spread the cut frame u would need to bend the rollerbar....i don't think so!


----------

